# LEAD-FREE FISHING SINKERS TO MAKE AT HOME



## Perkons (May 9, 2008)

*Please pass this on to anyone who might find it useful.*

http://www.perkons1.com/SANDSINKERS/Sandsinkers.html

It's great for kids who fish (and for keeping their moms happy and preventing family arguments about lead).

Also saves money and stops worry about sinkers that get stuck on jetty rocks.

Perkons


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonder how big a 3lbr would be for my deep dropping?


----------



## Perkons (May 9, 2008)

*Twice as large? The sand should be fine and it gets heavier when wet.*

*Perkons*


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

They won't get any heavier when wet when they are in the water!


----------



## Perkons (May 9, 2008)

Ooops! My logic circuit ison the fritz today!

They only get heavier when CASTING which is why I always dip them in the water just before casting from the jetty.

Perkons


----------



## Perkons (May 9, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'">Useless with sewing machine. UMMM.. a problem.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'">Do you have some old shirts around that you are throwing out? <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'">Cut off the long strip in front that holds the buttons and also the one with the buttonholes.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'">Now you have two hollow fabric tubes. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'">Cut into sinker lengths, tie off bottom, fill with sand, tie off top and attach to line. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'">It works! <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'">Perkons[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'">-<o></o>[/B]


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Perkons (5/9/2008)**Twice as large? The sand should be fine and it gets heavier when wet.*
> 
> *Perkons*


 Only when it is out of the water.:doh


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty interesting idea!!! Just tell your ole lady to break the sewing machine out while you're fishing and go to work:shedevil For deep water, you could probably use a Crown Royal bag:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink Or use camo and the fish won't see it:doh:doh:doh:letsdrink

Thanks for the tip...:clap


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Last night my wife , Kids and I were have a argument about this very thing .


----------



## Perkons (May 9, 2008)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12.5pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">The idea is to MEASURE the sand after it has dried. Say: 1/4 cup or 1/2 cut or whatever. Then just use that amount.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">I must admit that this "exact oz" business baffles me. I just make a bunch of sandsinkers of all different sizes and styles and choose one that seems to be the right size for the situation.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Then I dip it into water just before casting and cast over the rocks.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">One interesting thing I have found is that lead sinkers have an advantage when casting INTO THE WIND but sandsinkers have an advantage when casting WITH THE WIND. Like kites they use the wind to go further. Sometimes the other folks on the jetty have been amazed at how far my kite-sandsinker goes with the wind. One guy said "How did you do that?"<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Perkons <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 6pt 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 22pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-line-height-rule: exactly; mso-pagination: widow-orphan; tab-stops: center 3.25in" align=center></o>


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

the only family argument about lead we had at our house was -

Who gets the .45 ?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Those little bags will probably work a lot better if you fill them with lead shot.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Glue a piece of coton string to a rock, Presto! you have a enviromentally friendly sinker. :bowdown Sea-r-cy


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I found a good deal on lead the oth...., oops wrong post!

In all seriosness, it does look like a good idea, with croche? needles, it is probably preety safe for the kiddies to help! I wonder if you could use a wider mesh bag with wet sand packed in it for the land locked to get there free lined baits out farther? cast it out sand washes out of the bag, say an oyster sack or something!


----------



## prathap (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I am new to the site. I also like boating and fishing. From this site we can get more information about the fishing. Thanks for giving information regarding the fishing.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">===================================<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">prathap<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">worldinfo<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">:doh<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Sea-r-cy (9/1/2008)*Glue a piece of coton string to a rock, Presto! you have a enviromentally friendly sinker. :bowdown Sea-r-cy


Good idea!!! Old spark plugs make good sinkers too. :usaflag


----------

